# Devil Cat.



## Kipper (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi,

I took this picture of the cat the other day, all comments welcome, Image is OTE if you think there is something better to do with it. I feel that I am taking 2 steps backwards and only 1 forwards so any constructive comments are appreciated.

Cheers,

Kipper


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm...only constructive crits I have: 

The background isn't exactly ideal, that bright spot takes your attention off of the subject.  

I'd also tone down the green in the eyes.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for that - the backgrounds were indeed not ideal I was playing with the cat and that is where she ended up (you know what they say about working with animals and kids!). For the eyes I was going for the evil look which is in keeping with the animal too, but having slept on it maybe 1KW eyes are a little too severe.

Cheers,

Kipper


----------



## hot shot (May 1, 2006)

yea i was thinking that the eyes look tooo fake 

just my 2 pence worth


----------



## jweebo2004 (May 1, 2006)

*beautiful cat, I agree about the eyes. Maybe a little bit of a tone down would be good.*


----------



## Philip Weir (May 2, 2006)

Sure, the eyes look a lttle over the top, but who cares. If they didn't stand out as they do, the shot wouldn't have the impact.  Only problem with the background is the vertical line down the material or whatever it is. Soften it in Photoshop with the "gaussian blur" then add "noise" to match the surrounding area. Trust this helps. Philip.   www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## SteveEllis (May 29, 2006)

I really like this pic, I didnt notice any of the things in the background that everyone else pointed out.  The eyes grabbed me, I love it


----------

